# Phragmipedium dalessandroi



## Djthomp28 (Feb 14, 2020)

Also heading to the Greater Cleveland show where it will get grief about being tagged as dalessandroi, not besseae var dalessandroi.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 14, 2020)

Love it!
David


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 14, 2020)

It's a very pretty flower. I love this species. Orange and yellow are great! I do prefer clones that are more prone to branching, but a flower is a flower, so good job!


----------



## KateL (Feb 14, 2020)

They should not give you ANY grief as dalessandroi is a Kew-accepted species. Love that collection of flowering Phrags you have there! Well done!!


----------



## Markhamite (Feb 14, 2020)

Very nice! Love the colour.


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 14, 2020)

That's quite an impressive show! I like the colour contrast on the dalessandroi. The yellow pouch is quite striking.

Are the round propeller-like things on the plastic bins in the background vents??


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks all. I love Phrag season this time of year. 



KateL said:


> They should not give you ANY grief as dalessandroi is a Kew-accepted species.





Kew and others say dalessandroi, but I believe current AOS logic is leaning towards clumping these. If there are AOS judges, please weigh in and check my logic. The judges that come to the Northeast Ohio shows are really great people. A few have _educated _me on the dalessandroi/besseae complex before getting in deep discussion with a dissenting judge. 



TrueNorth said:


> Are the round propeller-like things on the plastic bins in the background vents??



Yes. That is a propagation dome that I am trying out. It is taller and I am hoping to keep seedling in it longer than the shorter versions I have.


----------



## KateL (Feb 14, 2020)

Well. AOS’s new awards search program, OrchidPro, identifies three awarded dalessandroi (and no besseae f. or var. dalessandroi). 
The AOS has a judging handbook task force that has proposed officially incorporating reference to the World Checklist of Selected Plant Families (Kew) as its primary source for species nomenclature. This is part of a number of proposals that are pending review and adoption, but my (limited) understanding is that this is the currently preferred practice. Right now there is no section in the judging handbook on accepted nomenclature authorities.


----------



## abax (Feb 14, 2020)

That bloom looks like fireworks...kabooooom!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hmm... It is a very real possibility that I am not remembering the conversation correctly. - Thanks, Kate!


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 15, 2020)

It’s a different species and it’s a silly thing to argue differently. Different flower, different habit, annoying that people want to lump. There, I said it. And your flower is FIRE. Congratulations.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2020)

They will not let dalessandroi stay a separate species, bet on it. Very nice, Yay besseae v. dalessandroi!


----------



## ORG (Feb 19, 2020)

It is a different species you can see it in my book, you can see it in the book from Cribb and also in Braem's book. Also in the Kew-list. But some Judges know all better


----------

